# Goggles??



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Is anyone using any of the goggles for dogs currently on the market?
Yesterday I had an incident with Finn, when both of his eyes got inflamed and were swollen. His eyes ere red and puffy, swollen shut, and the Nictitating Membrane was covering half of his each eye.
I irrigated each of the eyes with saline solution and Artificial Tears, and had the vet look at him, and today he is fine.
The Covid 19 crisis has closed the WMA's( Wildlife Management Areas) in Connecticut. On the plus side we have the places to ourselves. On the minus side, the DEP is not mowing, so the grass and weeds are chest high, to me, in the areas. I'm pretty sure it was the high grass that either got in his eyes, or maybe some type of allergen was the issue. The briars and wild rasberry are also really nasty this year.
I'd like to not repeat the issue we had yesterday, or have something worse happen.I would also like to keep taking advantage of the WMA's for as long as possible, but safely!
Anyway, I started looking at RexSpec's for dogs and wondered if anyone had any experience with them.
Thank you in advance for any input.

Gunnr


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I don't have personal experience of RexSpecs, however I do follow many Police K9 accounts on Twitter and see that almost every one that use goggles on their K9s are using RexSpecs, I have even seen USCG Vizsla search dog wearing RexSpec too, so from all those departments using them I would suggest they are probably the best out there or the only one approved for official use.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Gunnr, did you ever pull the trigger on a pair of goggles/specs? We have often talked about them as a precaution, but After our girl got a stick in her eye last week it has become a lot more real. Just wondering where your research took you.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

No, I did not, and I kind of regret it.
I did borrow a pair and tried to get him used to them, but he was having nothing to do with it. He thought it was a game to see how fast he could get them off, and have me chase him to get them back.
At that time we were pretty deep into his development, and I just didn’t need to try and manage one more variable, as well as hunt training. Finn is naturally very good at finding and pointing birds, but to this day he can still he little jerk after the shot.
I still think they’re a good idea, but I would start the dog as young as possible to get used to them. Having Finn in a coat during winter from 8 weeks old has really payed dividends through the years. I believe the same would be true of the goggles.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

As fast as I sometimes see Aly move thru brush and thickets ya can't even see thru, I always have a concern for her face and eyes. Though, have never seen any injury on her face.

@gunnr, were you ever able to determine the cause of Finn's eye irritation/swelling, back in July 2020?

I could see (pun intended) how such eye protection might help mitigate injury or exposure to toxins or allergens. Though, I'm kind of on the side of just allowing the dog to be a dog and let fate take its course. If, for example, Aly was allergic to something that was prevalent in my area and her eyes were frequently irritated and swollen, I'd certainly consider goggles. They would augment her general, overall quality of life.

The "coat" thing... I'm all about the coat! LOL In the latitude we live, winters are brutal for man and beast!

As a funny aside, I want a pair of the above shown goggles for Aly's "Gangsta-V" costumes!🤣😂


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a great photo. Put a "MOM" Tattoo on his shoulder via photoshop and you're set.

I never figured out what caused the irritation, though I suspect he might have gotten into a toxic plant we call wild parsnip. It looks like Queen Anne's Lace, but you will really regret ever coming in contact with it. Either that, or going through the briars and brambles, he scratched his eye. He's developed quite the "case file" at the Vet's for not being three years old yet. I think he secretly likes the Vet. He is suspiciously very well behaved for them. 
This past spring he has developed some "goopy" eyes at times, but there's no telling what he really gets into. I've tried to flush them with saline solution, but that's a minimum 3 hand endeavor.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

gunnr said:


> I suspect he might have gotten into a toxic plant we call wild parsnip. It looks like Queen Anne's Lace, but you will really regret ever coming in contact with it.


I can't recall ever specifically hearing of these plants. We live in quite similar latitudes, on the east coast. Thanks for the heads-up! Imma about to do some research!


gunnr said:


> He's developed quite the "case file" at the Vet's for not being three years old yet. I think he secretly likes the Vet. He is suspiciously very well behaved for them.


It is said, dogs become a reflection of their humans. What are the odds, you were quite the party animal in your day?!?!🤣😂


gunnr said:


> This past spring he has developed some "goopy" eyes at times,


Aly did as well. Was and has been really dry here, this year, with mega pollen count. Aly has grown accustom to "let poppa clean the goopies"!


gunnr said:


> but that's a minimum 3 hand endeavor


As I began writing a goofy response to this quote, it occurred to me...

Anyone who follows this forum and in particular, has taken note of Finn's demeanor, as a puppy, would understand the challenges he presented.

From the start and till the end, Finn couldn't have chosen a better Poppa! Anyone less, could very well have been a disaster for Finn's life!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

derwos

Thank you for the compliment.
Finn was very difficult as a puppy, but I knew the very first time that I was able to finally cut him loose on quail at 6-8 months old, that I had something very special. He has his holes and faults, but in the field, he is a dead serious hunting dog. As the saying goes, "He's all hunt".
Oddly enough, my wife has better control of him around the house than I do. He stills blows me off around the the house, but not my wife. They have an interesting relationship, that I don't mess about with. I keep telling her she needs to come to the field with us, because he listens to her better than me. 
I've always been conservative with respect the Vet. I'm not the person that "waits and sees". I've been around Vizslas for going on 34 years now, and I've seen enough to know when not to wait. Finn has a purpose and job, and he is of great value to me as both a pet and hunting partner. I don't compromise his care. Mrs. Gunnr would rain hades down on me if I were to put her boy at risk.  Adn yeah, I was pretty wild a few decades back.

That plant is everywhere in New England. It just disguises itself as other plants, but it is nasty!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not goggles, so unsure is they would work in your situation. I have some Outfoxed masks. One year the ragweed was horrible. It ranged between mid thigh, and knee level. Making it the perfect level, to deposit seeds in the dogs eyes. The masked worked great, and the dogs weren’t bothered by them.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

@gunnr, often times, the best things aren't the easiest things. Perhaps, Mrs. Gunnr would have some input to this concept.🤣😂

Certainly, it is a wise choice to error on the side of caution and concern, when it comes to our companions health and well being!

Considering the trials and tribulations you've articulated here, when Finn was younger, it's SUPER AWESOME to hear Mrs. Gunnr is such an integral part of Finn's life!

Oh... and... all dogs and humans have "holes and faults". Perfection doesn't come from the measure of performance... it comes from the strength of relationship!


----------

